# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  :: LIBRO VIRTUAL EXPORTANDO PERÚ: AGRICULTURA 2013 - 2014 :: inform@cción

## inform@cción

Si presenta algún problema para visualizar este email por favor haga clic aquí       *
LIBRO VIRTUAL EXPORTANDO PERÚ 2013 - 2014 *   **   
Esta es la décima edición de un importante libro para la industria agroexportadora peruana, de la campaña 2013  2014. A lo largo de los años, este libro ha ayudado a productores, proveedores, exportadores, importadores y a instituciones gubernamentales, a tomar importantes decisiones basadas en información precisa del sector agroexportador peruano. 
Este libro virtual contiene información de los principales productos agrícolas exportados durante la campaña 2013-2014, así como la información de los más importantes exportadores peruanos, los principales destinos, los periodos de campaña, la evolución del área cosechada y los consignatarios de los diferentes productos agrícolas peruanos. 
Además es importante resaltar que este libro ha sido elaborado con datos que no están disponibles de manera pública y por tal motivo los lectores tendrán la ventaja de usar información privilegiada del sector agroexportador peruano. 
Para finalizar, esta información es tomada de una base de datos, que incluye las exportaciones de las 171 principales partidas arancelarias del sector agrícola, estas partidas se agrupan en 75 productos, que son los que encontrará en la presente edición.    *WWW.INFORMACCION.COM*       *Ventas e Informes*
Telf: (511) 444-5660 / (511) 444-5656 / (511) 241-5192 ventas@informaccion.com www.informaccion.com
Alcanfores 1245, Miraflores. Lima 18 - Perú.         Temas similares: LIBRO VIRTUAL - EXPORTANDO PERÚ AGRICULTURA 2012 - 2013 Seminario de Fitopatología organizado por inform@cción (1 y 2 de febrero, 2012) Exportando Perú: Agricultura 2009 -  2010 (Libro) Revista inform@cción AGRARIA: "La publicación de la agricultura peruana" inform@cción Producciones (Diseño Gráfico, Web y Producción Audiovisual)

----------


## inform@cción

Si presenta algún problema para visualizar este email por favor haga clic *aquí***

----------

